# prova



## brugola (16 Maggio 2008)

.


----------



## brugola (16 Maggio 2008)

com'è che si mettono le foto grandi e non a icone?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> com'è che si mettono le foto grandi e non a icone?


Puoi inserirle grandi solo le copi da una pagina di internet con copia &  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 incolla...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Puoi inserirle grandi solo le copi da una pagina di internet con copia &
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perché quando ho provato io, è venuta lo stesso come allegato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho pensato mi mancassero i superpoteri, per farlo


----------



## brugola (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché quando ho provato io, è venuta lo stesso come allegato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no funziona.
fai copi dalla pagina internet e incolli qui


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Prova

non viene un cavolo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


ecco il risultato.


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco il risultato.




Proprio come a me ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

anzi no


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anzi no



Sì, ma perchè a loro riesce e a noi no?
Intendo il copia incolla


----------



## Old fischio (16 Maggio 2008)

Aò ma che state a prova' da stamattina???
che 'azz di gigantografia dovete inserire?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

basta, è un complotto


----------



## Old fischio (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì, ma perchè a loro riesce e a noi no?
> Intendo il copia incolla


ma loro chi? scccc il nemico ti ascolta!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì, ma perchè a loro riesce e a noi no?
> Intendo il copia incolla


perché è un complotto


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ma loro chi? scccc il nemico ti ascolta!



Uffa, non sono capace!!!    

	
	
		
		
	


	






E che ascoltino pure, tanto non possono vedere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Uffa, non sono capace!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il copia incolla è un copia incolla. Non sei tu ad essere incapace. Ci mancano i superpoteri, ne sono sicura


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il copia incolla è un copia incolla. Non sei tu ad essere incapace. Ci mancano i superpoteri, ne sono sicura



E' un'ingiustizia però!


----------



## Old fischio (16 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

così lo so fare pure io...


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

Io c'ho questo, ma non esce  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.ceramicaricciardelli.com/img/brocche/brocca_gianda.JPG


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io c'ho questo, ma non esce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il copia incolla non si riesce a fare, però il vaso è favoloso!


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il copia incolla non si riesce a fare, però il vaso è favoloso!








  caccarola


----------



## Rebecca (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


Non sono un'esperta, ma l'url si riferisce a un'immagine nel tuo pc, non nel web.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Maggio 2008)

[FONT=ms sans serif,arial,helvetica][/FONT][FONT=ms sans serif,arial,helvetica]*N*on ci riesco
[/FONT]


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Non sono un'esperta, ma l'url si riferisce a un'immagine nel tuo pc, non nel web.


no, quella è la posizione del file temporaneo, ma l'immagine è stata presa dal web


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, quella è la posizione del file temporaneo, ma l'immagine è stata presa dal web


Angelo, sta cosa non mi va giù!!!!

Dobbiamo riuiscirci anche noi!!!!  Avrò provato cento volte, niente da fare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Angelo, sta cosa non mi va giù!!!!
> 
> Dobbiamo riuiscirci anche noi!!!!  Avrò provato cento volte, niente da fare...


Sto cercando di capire se possa dipendere dalle impostazioni del browser


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Prima in giro c'era l'admin, ma credo se ne sia andato...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2008)

Eppure deve funzionà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ù


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vediamo se così---
> 
> 
> Funzia!!



Si vede solo l'indirizzo, non l'immagine!


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Si vede solo l'indirizzo, non l'immagine!
















   'naggia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vediamo se così---
> 
> 
> Funzia!!


ma funzia de che?


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Vuoi vedere che funziona solo nella 101!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che funziona *solo nella 101!!!!*


Prova!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che funziona solo nella 101!!!!



la cosa curiosa è come con i.e. dia quanto meno l'url esatto, il mozilla linka il file temporaneo.


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prova!



No, che poi mi danno della carampana avvizzita!


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la cosa curiosa è come con i.e. dia quanto meno l'url esatto, il mozilla linka il file temporaneo.



Uso esclusivamente Mozilla, oggi sono solo riuscita a postare l'icona, dove se ci clicchi sopra si apre una nuova finestra con la foto, ma sarebbe tanto più semplice e veloce il copia incolla...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Uso esclusivamente Mozilla, oggi sono solo riuscita a postare l'icona, dove se ci clicchi sopra si apre una nuova finestra con la foto, ma sarebbe tanto più semplice e veloce il copia incolla...


a me col mozilla viene fuori l'indirizzo del file temp. Che se ci clicchi sopra, non ti porta a una beata mazza, essendo il percorso della mia cartella di file temporanei.


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Uso esclusivamente *Mozilla*, oggi sono solo riuscita a postare l'icona, dove se ci clicchi sopra si apre una nuova finestra con la foto, ma sarebbe tanto più semplice e veloce il copia incolla...


Idem.


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me col mozilla viene fuori l'indirizzo del file temp. Che se ci clicchi sopra, non ti porta a una beata mazza, essendo il percorso della mia cartella di file temporanei.



Pero' la domanda viene spontanea: Ma e' importante?


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me col mozilla viene fuori l'indirizzo del file temp. Che se ci clicchi sopra, non ti porta a una beata mazza, essendo il percorso della mia cartella di file temporanei.



Perfino Zyp ci è riuscito, adesso che ci penso, ha postato la Fiesta, perciò funziona anche qui... ci sarà qualche impostazione da modificare...
Boh!


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' la domanda viene spontanea: Ma e' importante?



Più che importante, sarebbe comodo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Perfino Zyp ci è riuscito, adesso che ci penso, ha postato la Fiesta, perciò funziona anche qui... ci sarà qualche impostazione da modificare...
> Boh!


ah già è vero, la fiesta.
tanto ci arrivo a capire da cosa dipende  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  abbi fede hollyna


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> *Perfino Zyp ci è riuscito*, adesso che ci penso, ha postato la Fiesta, perciò funziona anche qui... ci sarà qualche impostazione da modificare...
> Boh!



NOOOOOOOOO, veramente?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' la domanda viene spontanea: Ma e' importante?


è una questione di principio: siamo discriminate. Avevo una foto di Brad Pitt da pastare a tutto schermo.


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOO, veramente?



Marì, credo che mi stai leggerissimamente prendendo in giro!

Monella!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è una questione di principio: siamo discriminate. Avevo una foto di *Brad Pitt* da pastare a tutto schermo.



Menomale nun me piasss  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Holly ha detto:


> Marì, credo che mi stai leggerissimamente prendendo in giro!
> 
> Monella!!!!



Ma no ... gioco  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   innocente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Menomale nun me piasss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SACRILEGIOOOOOOO


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> SACRILEGIOOOOOOO


Perdonami


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2008)

Mò vediamo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












vABBEH!!!

Tolta!


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

e mo l'hai fatta grossa  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   grossa assai


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Feddyyyyy,  nun se pò vedè!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Feddyyyyy,  nun se pò vedè!!!!!!!!!
















   e ci credo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ci vogliono 4 monitor


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Aiutooooooo sono schiacciata da un enorme vasooooooo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perdonami


Io Pdor, figlio di Kmer!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

anch'io anch'io anch'io


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Mi sto strozzando


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mò vediamo...


Che dobbiamo vedere, esattamente?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2008)

I dettagli del vaso no?!?!


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

E quest'altra quota pure!!!!!

Ho le lacrime....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> I dettagli del vaso no?!?!



Il vaso? Se si vedono tutte così le immagini posso anche mandare una mia foto nuda


----------



## Mari' (16 Maggio 2008)

Fedi' ma come hai fatto a fare sta gigantesca strunzata


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il vaso? Se si vedono tutte così le immagini posso anche mandare una mia foto nuda


Facciamo anche questa prova?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fedi' ma come hai fatto a fare sta gigantesca strunzata


Ma secondo te io potevo fa 'sta grandissima strunzata???  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Chiedi e ti sarà daro no?


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il vaso? Se si vedono tutte così le immagini posso anche mandare una mia foto nuda



La mia non so quanti monitor occuperebbe.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Facciamo anche questa prova?


Certo, eccola:


----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma secondo te io potevo fa 'sta grandissima strunzata???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Son tre ore che rido, non riesco a fermarmi, mio marito pensa che mi ha dato di volta il cervello...

Che guaio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> La mia non so quanti monitor occuperebbe.....



















scema


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Son tre ore che rido, non riesco a fermarmi, mio marito pensa che mi ha dato di volta il cervello...
> 
> Che guaio


Siamo al delirio.
Fedì, fai l'uomo e risolvi il problema.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Old Holly (16 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Certo, eccola:


E mò.... come hai fatto?


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma secondo te io potevo fa 'sta grandissima strunzata???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi di farla uscire piu' piccola dddai  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   queste misure usale in altre occasioni


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>



Giusy, è stata un'apoteosi, non ho mai riso tanto...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Giusy, è stata un'apoteosi, non ho mai riso tanto...


Che scemuniti che siete!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedi di farla uscire piu' piccola dddai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E  mòòò metti leva.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















La sapete la barzelletta vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E mò.... come hai fatto?


Come ho fatto a fare cosa? Giusy visto che sei appena arrivata, prima di perdere il senno anche tu, chiama qualche ambulanza


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Certo, eccola:


Beh potevi almeno farti la ceretta eh!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Come ho fatto a fare cosa? Giusy visto che sei appena arrivata, prima di perdere il senno anche tu, chiama qualche ambulanza


Meglio un tecnico del pc, và.....


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Come ho fatto a fare cosa? Giusy visto che sei appena arrivata, prima di perdere il senno anche tu, chiama qualche ambulanza



Ma non hai postato la foto di un topo?

Non è Brad Pitt, ma io il topo l'ho visto!!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che scemuniti che siete!


TROVI?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Come ho fatto a fare cosa? Giusy visto che sei appena arrivata, prima di perdere il senno anche tu, chiama qualche ambulanza





Holly ha detto:


> Ma non hai postato la foto di un topo?
> 
> Non è Brad Pitt, ma io il topo l'ho visto!!!!












































































la cosa strabiliante è che io *NON LA VEDO!*


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

niente, come non postato......


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

Scemuniti e casinisti!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la cosa strabiliante è che io *NON LA VEDO!*


 
Ma come non la vedi!??!?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> niente, come non postato......


Holly devi togliere il file// iniziale...


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>



era George Clooney, ti piace?   


Muoio


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> era George Clooney, ti piace?
> 
> 
> Muoio


Uguale uguale..... se lo potessi vedere....


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Prova = fallita!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma come non la vedi!??!?


Io non vedevo niente di niente, avevo cambiato un'impostazione di mozilla... pensa se convinta che non si vedesse, avessi messo davvero una foto con le sventonie al vento


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

non chiedetemi come ho fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	











































































non lo so


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

Marì non ti ci mettere pure tu......... sto schiattando!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non chiedetemi come ho fatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come hai fatto????


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì non ti ci mettere pure tu......... sto schiattando!



MIRACOLO A TRADIMENTO.NET  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























































































   ME LA STO FACENDO SOTTO


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io non vedevo niente di niente, avevo cambiato un'impostazione di mozilla... pensa se convinta che non si vedesse, avessi messo davvero una foto con le sventonie al vento


Da veri 'stardi, avremmo fatto finta di non vedere nulla manco noi!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come hai fatto????



BOH!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Da veri 'stardi, avremmo fatto finta di non vedere nulla manco noi!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come hai fatto????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Forse ho capito!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Ma vieeeeeeeeeeeni!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>




Intanto sono rimasta l'unica che non ci riesce...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Intanto sono rimasta l'unica che non ci riesce...

























Io non provo neanche.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Intanto sono rimasta l'unica che non ci riesce...



Holly è colpa di mozilla.
Hai anche internet explorer?


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Intanto sono rimasta l'unica che non ci riesce...


perchè non ti applichi : fai solo copia incolla senza mettere il reindirizzamento..


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Holly è colpa di mozilla.
> Hai anche internet explorer?



Certo, non dirmi che devo usare quello....


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> perchè non ti applichi : fai solo copia incolla senza mettere il reindirizzamento..



Ma io quello faccio!  Non so neanche come farlo il reindirizzamento...
(è una parolaccia)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Certo, non dirmi che devo usare quello....


Ni.
Lo devi usare solo per copiare l'immagine. Qui continui a scrivere col mozilla. E la vita ti sorriderà.


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ni.
> Lo devi usare solo per copiare l'immagine. Qui continui a scrivere col mozilla. E la vita ti sorriderà.



Ok, vado e torno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ok, vado e torno


 Si


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ni.
> Lo devi usare solo per copiare l'immagine. Qui continui a scrivere col mozilla. E la vita ti sorriderà.


Angelique, il pòroblema è che lei l'immagine l'aveva presa dal suo hard disk (disco ficco c: per capirci holly! ) e non da internet!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Oh, gaudio e letizia!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Angelique, il pòroblema è che lei l'immagine l'aveva presa dal suo hard disk (disco ficco c: per capirci holly! ) e non da internet!


Il problema è che parli senza sapere  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Lei l'immagine non l'ha presa dall'hd. Se col mozilla copi l'immagine, il risultato è quello che vedi. Ti copia il percorso del file temporaneo, che OVVIAMENTE ma sul disco fisso. Ma LEI di sua spontanea volontà, non è andata a spippolare su C


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>


Giusy...ehmmm...cancella il quote di holly...se no un'altro pò e le metti l'indirizzo di casa!!b


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Angelique, il pòroblema è che lei l'immagine l'aveva presa dal suo hard disk (disco ficco c: per capirci holly! ) e non da internet!



No, da internet!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Oh, gaudio e letizia!!!!!


Sono brava o no a risolvere e spiegare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> No, da internet!!!!


Perdonalo, non sa quel che dice.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il problema è che parli senza sapere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


azzz....beccato!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In effetti mozzilla non lo uso!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il problema è che parli senza sapere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esatto, non spippolo a destra e a manca, che sia chiaro  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Soprattutto di mia spontanea volonta!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy...ehmmm...cancella il quote di holly...se no un'altro pò e le metti l'indirizzo di casa!!b



Dubito che sia un problema il fatto che ora sappiamo quale sia l'utente con cui si logga su winzoz


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sono brava o no a risolvere e spiegare?


Sei un drago!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Esatto, non spippolo a destra e a manca, che sia chiaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Esatto, non spippolo a destra e a manca, che sia chiaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E quando lo fai usi la pillola o il condom???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> azzz....beccato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E ora in castigo! L'hai accusata, facendo lo sborone, senza in realtà sapere come stavano le cose. (non è che lavori all'enel?)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sei un drago!!!!


Il prossimo passo è quello di scoprire come abbattere questo ostacolo. Inizieremo presto a fare copia incolla senza l'ausilio di i.e. e poi inizieremo anche a fare pipì in piedi. Tiè.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E quando lo fai usi la pillola o il condom???



Dipende. Bisogna vedere se è una spippolata occasionale o no


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Dipende. Bisogna vedere se è una spippolata occasionale o no




Giusto e sacrosanto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Giusto e sacrosanto
















ora devo andare a fare pipì. Ridere stimola la vescica


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Liliana       Ricciardelli[/FONT]*​        Via Santa Lucia, 77 - tel. 0546 32426 - 48018 Faenza​ 









che belle​


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora devo andare a fare pipì. Ridere stimola la vescica



Non so da quanto non ridevo così, se è vero che fa bene, stasera mi sono fatta una cura galattica...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E ora in castigo! L'hai accusata, facendo lo sborone, senza in realtà sapere come stavano le cose. (non è che lavori all'enel?)


Ehi tu...ce l'hai con me!??!!? No...ma ce l'hai con meeeeeeee?!?!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

*Marì*

Sei diventata bravissima a postare foto!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sei diventata bravissima a postare foto!



non fare cosi


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Dipende. Bisogna vedere se è una spippolata occasionale o no


 
Allora...mò me tocca smorzare gli entusiasmi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho chiesto all'admin di autorizzare l'inserimento delle immagini, ma la cosa è temporanea, perchè appesantiscono il forum e lo fanno rallentare...

Perciò alle prime avvisaglie penso che toglierà tale facoltà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Qualcuno le brutte notizie le doveva pur dare...


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora...mò me tocca smorzare gli entusiasmi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, è comprensibile...


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora...mò me tocca smorzare gli entusiasmi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehi tu...ce l'hai con me!??!!? No...ma ce l'hai con meeeeeeee?!?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora...mò me tocca smorzare gli entusiasmi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sapremo farcene una ragione


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ma finchè si può....


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

*PORCELLANE DI CAPODIMONTE*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora...mò me tocca smorzare gli entusiasmi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se loro due continuano così il forum sarà appesantito entro un'ora


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ma finchè si può....




CHE BELLO HOLLY


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Non quoto, per non rubare spazio, ma che bella Marì!!!!
I pizzi sembrano veri!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

*Marì*

Eh, lo sapevo che Gregory l'avresti apprezzato!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se loro due continuano così il forum sarà appesantito entro un'ora



Ma la vuoi smettere di farmi ridere.... mi va il fumo di traverso!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

A proposito di appesantimento...
questa qua... secondo voi... non ha esagerato con la misura delle protesi?


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora...mò me tocca smorzare gli entusiasmi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti Fedi', ma oggi nella 101 hanno messo delle foto molto grandi ... come mai tu qua fuori hai dovuto chiedere ad admin? 

Non e' la stessa cosa, qua e di la'?!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

*Pivetta Dr. Angelo*

Leggermente direi....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Leggermente direi....




















































PIVETTA DR. ANGELO????????? 












































































A me il fumo è uscito dagli occhi!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non quoto, per non rubare spazio, ma che bella Marì!!!!
> I pizzi sembrano veri!


vai qua 

http://stores.ebay.it/oggetti-artistici_W0QQfrsrcZ1QQfsubZ10534773QQtZkm


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> PIVETTA DR. ANGELO?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tra un po' da me arriva la neuro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tra un po' da me arriva la neuro


Non faccio fatica a crederti. La mia gatta è sempre più perplessa. Mi guarda così


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> A proposito di appesantimento...
> questa qua... secondo voi... non ha esagerato con la misura delle protesi?


Quelle si che appesantiscono!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Ps. Battute a parte...nun se possono vedè!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vai qua
> 
> http://stores.ebay.it/oggetti-artistici_W0QQfrsrcZ1QQfsubZ10534773QQtZkm




Bellissime... anche i prezzi, se il gatto me ne butta giù una mi suicido!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non faccio fatica a crederti. La mia gatta è sempre più perplessa. Mi guarda così


in Cagnesco ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   anche il mio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vai qua
> 
> http://stores.ebay.it/oggetti-artistici_W0QQfrsrcZ1QQfsubZ10534773QQtZkm


Hollyna non incollare tutte le immagini che trovi su ebay. Fai crollare il server


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> in Cagnesco ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















sì. Si incacchia discretamente quando la sveglio


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Hollyna non incollare tutte le immagini che trovi su ebay. Fai crollare il server



Marì è al reparto porcellane, io al reparto attori boni


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti Fedi', ma oggi nella 101 hanno messo delle foto molto grandi ... come mai tu qua fuori hai dovuto chiedere ad admin?
> 
> Non e' la stessa cosa, qua e di la'?!


Ritengo lo abbian fatto anche di là...ma bisognerebbe chiedere a giuvà!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Marì è al reparto porcellane, io al reparto attori boni



Li vendono su ebay???? Mi fiondo!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Bellissime... anche i prezzi, se il gatto me ne butta giù una mi suicido!


io ne posseggo solo una uguale a questa, sono sempre pezzi unici


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Li vendono su ebay???? Mi fiondo!



Ehm... non esattamente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ritengo lo abbian fatto anche di là...ma bisognerebbe chiedere a giuvà!


Come sei diventato serio... che ti prende?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ehm... non esattamente


Mi ero illusa


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

*Marì*

Certo che sono delle vere opere d'arte, non si discute!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ritengo lo abbian fatto anche di là...ma *bisognerebbe chiedere a giuvà!*



Fallo tu, a me scoccia chiedere


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Come sei diventato serio... che ti prende?


Per le risposte serie cerco di darmi un contegno!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per le risposte serie cerco di darmi un contegno!


Ma sei poco credibile


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Andiamo a dormire?


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andiamo a dormire?



Se riesco a smettere di ridacchiare....


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se riesco a smettere di ridacchiare....


allora non guardare la Tibbu' ... solo disgrazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andiamo a dormire?


quasi quasi... domani faccio finta di svegliarmi presto


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> allora non guardare la Tibbu' ... solo disgrazie




La guardo poco!  Mi stavo rileggendo sto manicomio di thread e continuavo a ridere...

Buonanotte Marì


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> La guardo poco!  Mi stavo rileggendo sto manicomio di thread e continuavo a ridere...
> 
> Buonanotte Marì




















io consiglio di stamparlo e leggerlo nei momenti di sconforto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> allora non guardare la Tibbu' ... solo disgrazie


Notte Marì


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io consiglio di stamparlo e leggerlo nei momenti di sconforto



Veramente, beh, buonanotte Angelo!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Buonanotte uagliu' a domani  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  come se piovesse!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonanotte uagliu' a domani
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Holly ha detto:


> Veramente, beh, buonanotte Angelo!


Notte belle
al prossimo delirio


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Notte a tutte


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Notte a tutte


A TUTTE TUTTE?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ti vuoi rovinare  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ciao belle!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, quella è la posizione del file temporaneo, ma l'immagine è stata presa dal web


Certo, ma il file temporaneo era nell'hd e e intendevo dire che l'url puntava a quello.


----------



## Rebecca (17 Maggio 2008)

*Provo anche io*


----------



## Rebecca (17 Maggio 2008)

Che bello... funziona.
Comunque è bello inserire le immagini all'interno del testo, anche se fossero piccole sarebbe un passo avanti. Se il forum si rallenta potremmo proporre a Giovanni di consentire imagini piccole.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Certo, ma il file temporaneo era nell'hd e e intendevo dire che l'url puntava a quello.


E questo l'avevamo capito tutti, esperti e non, quella era una dimostrazione di quello che accadeva e si cercava di capire il perché e per come e soprattutto la soluzione. Trovata poichè bravina  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























E aggiungerei "meno male" perché non accetto di perdere contro un pc, le conseguenze sarebbero viullente


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Allora ... dove eravamo rimaste  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   oggi che si fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... pero' ieri sera che risate  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bonciorno!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora ... dove eravamo rimaste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ben alzata Mari' !!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vuoi che postiamo qualche vaso di... Pandora!??!?


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma ben alzata Mari' !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... c'e' ancora dell'altro da venire/tirare fuori?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















   ...


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Pandora mentre apre il vaso in un dipinto di John William Waterhouse


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Buongiorno!

Ogni tanto ancora ridacchio da sola!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> Ogni tanto ancora ridacchio da sola!




CHE NOTTE!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















Ciao Holly!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Che bello... funziona.
> Comunque è bello inserire le immagini all'interno del testo, anche se fossero piccole sarebbe un passo avanti. Se il forum si rallenta potremmo proporre a Giovanni di consentire imagini piccole.




Ma quello, mi sembra che si è sempre potuto fare, si usa il link immesso nella apposita mascherina, tipo così:


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHE NOTTE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastica!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Sul discorso del postare le immagini con copia/incolla, c'è da dire che, se si ha l'ADSL, non ci sono problemi, se invece, come me quando non sono a casa, si usa una pc card con la scheda Tim o Vodafone Edge, non si caricano più le pagine manco a morire e così non si può più leggere il forum!
Perciò, o si caricano tutte in una determinata zona del forum, oppure è un bel casino...

Non so se si è capito cosa volevo dire...


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma quello, mi sembra che si è sempre potuto fare, si usa il link immesso nella apposita mascherina, tipo così:



Che bello! Il "Moicio" nella foto e' tuo?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

Ma avete finito di esercitarvi?????


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che bello! Il "Moicio" nella foto e' tuo?



No, ma il mio era uguale!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma avete finito di esercitarvi?????


NO! C'e' sempre da imparare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ci teniamo in forma


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Ora è più o meno così:


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ora è più o meno così:


BELLISSIMO!

Pero' un po troppo in carne  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  va messo a dieta per il suo bene


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> BELLISSIMO!
> 
> Pero' un po troppo in carne
> 
> ...



E' tutto pelliccia!

Quando lo facevo tosare sembrava un gamberetto!!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' tutto pelliccia!
> 
> Quando *lo facevo tosare* sembrava un gamberetto!!!!


e perche' mai?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   immagino come era felice  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il poverino


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e perche' mai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non si lascia spazzolare, diventa una tigre... per cui, visto che ha più nodi che anima... lo si tosava, adesso è troppo vecchietto, l'abbiamo fatto tosare solo sulla pancia e dove i nodi gli davano più fastidio!


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non si lascia spazzolare, diventa una tigre... per cui, visto che ha più nodi che anima... lo si tosava, adesso è troppo vecchietto, l'abbiamo fatto tosare solo sulla pancia e dove i nodi gli davano più fastidio!


So che esistono saponi particolari per questo problema


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

*PS*

Holly quanti anni ha il micio?


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Holly quanti anni ha il micio?




Ne ha compiuti 17 ai primi di marzo.


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ne ha compiuti 17 ai primi di marzo.


Che caro! Il mio questo mese 16  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... vanno assecondati a questa eta'.


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che caro! Il mio questo mese 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti, oltre tutto è malato di reni e prende la pastiglia per la pressione alta tutti i santi giorni...


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Infatti, oltre tutto è malato di reni e prende la pastiglia per la pressione alta tutti i santi giorni...


E' l'eta', mi dispiace ... porta pazienza e goditelo tutti i giorni, perche' a questa eta' ogni giorno di vita loro e' un regalo per noi.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

Due giorni fa mi ha morso un chihuahua--- che dolore....


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Due giorni fa mi ha morso un chihuahua--- che dolore....


Povero  chihuahua!


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Due giorni fa mi ha morso un chihuahua--- che dolore....



I cani di taglia piccola sono tremendi!!!!

Alla larga!!!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti fa ancora male????


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' l'eta', mi dispiace ... porta pazienza e goditelo tutti i giorni, perche' a questa eta' ogni giorno di vita loro e' un regalo per noi.




:00032028 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   urtroppo...


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> *I cani di taglia piccola* sono tremendi!!!!
> 
> Alla larga!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sono aggressivi proprio perche' piccini ... questo si verifica anche con gli umani, fateci caso


----------



## Old Holly (17 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono aggressivi proprio perche' piccini ... questo si verifica anche con gli umani, fateci caso



Non lo sapessi... ma lo so!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Due giorni fa mi ha morso un chihuahua--- che dolore....


Ma tu gli hai dato un calcio nei denti ?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

Mi ha azzannato un dito, mi ha fatto due ferite profonde e dolorose.... E pensare che mi conosce da quando è nato, l'ho tenuto in braccio pochi minuti prima che succedesse e poi.... Non mi fate pensare.... un bruciore e un sacco di sangue.... Sto stronzo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sul discorso del postare le immagini con copia/incolla, c'è da dire che, se si ha l'ADSL, non ci sono problemi, se invece, come me quando non sono a casa, si usa una pc card con la scheda Tim o Vodafone Edge, non si caricano più le pagine manco a morire e così non si può più leggere il forum!
> Perciò, o si caricano tutte in una determinata zona del forum, oppure è un bel casino...
> 
> Non so se si è capito cosa volevo dire...



Puoi impostare mozilla di modo che non cairichi le immagini


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi ha azzannato un dito, mi ha fatto due ferite profonde e dolorose.... E pensare che mi conosce da quando è nato, l'ho tenuto in braccio pochi minuti prima che succedesse e poi.... Non mi fate pensare.... un bruciore e un sacco di sangue.... Sto stronzo!












   è capitato anche a me un mese fa con un cazzutissimo jack russel..
per fortuna l'ho preceduto perchè ho capito che stava per partire e nel momento in cui mi azzannava  ho tirato la gamba indietro e mi ha solo strappato i pantaloni 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ed era al guinzaglio!!!

ho detto al proprietario che la prossima volta gli tiro un calcio sui denti che lo rtrova sulla guglia più alta del duomo.
E spero ci riprovi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non li reggo i cani piccoli. Il cane per me dev'esser grosso.


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Puoi impostare mozilla di modo che non cairichi le immagini



Come devo fare?

Oggi pomeriggio devo partire e avrei bisogno di saperlo!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come devo fare?
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio devo partire e avrei bisogno di saperlo!!!


Decisamente se fossi in te non partirei....le priorità vanno rispettate, cazzarola!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Decisamente se fossi in te non partirei....le priorità vanno rispettate, cazzarola!



Infatti, è una priorità sapere questa cosa, visto che dove vado mi serve!


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Infatti, è una priorità sapere questa cosa, visto che dove vado mi serve!


ellapeppa!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ellapeppa!



Ti ho stupito con effetti speciali... confessa!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è capitato anche a me un mese fa con un cazzutissimo jack russel..
> per fortuna l'ho preceduto perchè ho capito che stava per partire e nel momento in cui mi azzannava  ho tirato la gamba indietro e mi ha solo strappato i pantaloni
> 
> 
> ...


ti farò recapitare un pacco con il cucciolo più bello e meno cacacazzo del mondo: un chihuahua


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ti ho stupito con effetti speciali... confessa!!!!


si, mi stava per venire un ictus...vacci piano con queste rivelazioni pregne...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti farò recapitare un pacco con il cucciolo più bello e meno cacacazzo del mondo: un chihuahua


Vade retro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vade retro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ma se te lo puoi attaccare come portachiavi alla chiave della tua PT!
2 pacchi allora!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, mi stava per venire un ictus...vacci piano con queste rivelazioni pregne...



Attento coniglietto... ti potrei mettere in forno con le patatine novelle sai???!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma se te lo puoi attaccare come portachiavi alla chiave della tua PT!
> 2 pacchi allora!


Ma non hai letto?
Ormai non sono più nei tuoi pensieri.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sono stata morsa da un chihuahua.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non hai letto?
> Ormai non sono più nei tuoi pensieri....
> 
> 
> ...


l'emoticon che ride è troppo poco...comunque non lo sapevo..
dimmi che il maledetto è stato spedito su marte con un calcio in culo...


P.S.: mi scuso con gli animalisti. ovviamente i chihuahua hanno il diritto di esistere ed essere amati, ma lontano da me...ovvio che scherzo, non si sa mai...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Attento coniglietto... ti potrei mettere in forno con le patatine novelle sai???!!!


devi prendermi prima cara patty..sei piperita patty , giusto??


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> devi prendermi prima cara patty..sei piperita patty , giusto??



ANATEMAAAAAAAA

sono Lucy Van Pelt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> ANATEMAAAAAAAA
> 
> sono Lucy Van Pelt!!!!!!!!!


c'hai ragione...
adesso vado a farti le mie scuse nell'altro thread, ok?


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> c'hai ragione...
> adesso vado a farteio le mie scuse nell'altro thread, ok?




Ok


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2008)

oh ma che fuori siete????
va quante pagine per una prova di foto!!


----------

